

Feed Each Other - udfalkso
http://feedeachother.com
PG didn't accept this idea for YC funding because he was afraid of Google (wimp ;).  <p>We just launched it last week.  It's a new type of social feed reader.  It would be great to hear what you all think.  Thanks!
======
dpapathanasiou
Interesting... I'm working on a similar concept with SeekSift.com, but I'm
approaching the user discovery/sharing from a different perspective.

~~~
chaostheory
yours is better for the same reason that originalsignal is better; you can see
more headlines on one page like a newspaper. this is pretty much what I use
originalsignal for

~~~
dpapathanasiou
Thanks, I tried to find the right balance between enough content and over-
filling the page.

Still, it's intended to be _more_ than just a simple feed reader.

The recommendations system (only _ahem_ slightly behind schedule), based on a
system of shared inputs, is what will really make it stand out (or not).

------
udfalkso
Review at readwriteweb here:
<http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/feedeachother.php>

------
udfalkso
YC turned this idea down because PG was afraid of Google Reader (wimp) ;

~~~
pg
In this case as in most there were several reasons.

~~~
udfalkso
I know, just kidding around. I'd love to hear feedback from everyone here.

